

Show HN: my weekend project - Scrapious, to export bookmarks from Delicious - bambax
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nbahmnpelbdcmkpllmmadklmmienpggd

======
iuguy
Looks like an interesting project. Any reason why you chose Chrome over
anything else?

~~~
bambax
It's a webapp; it could be in the form of a simple website. But it scrapes
with Ajax, and you can't do that from an ordinary website (same-origin
policy).

HTML5 should let the app ask for permissions, but this is seldom supported.

It would be possible to scrape from a server, but that would expose the same
IP over and over again, which would be very easy for the target to block; a
client-side scraping tool is run from many IPs, making detection and blocking
a lot harder (I hope).

Finally, while coding the core of the app is enjoyable, cross-testing css
rendering differences is a big pain. Publishing this as a Chrome webapp is a
way to make sure every user (all three of them) uses the same browser.

~~~
iuguy
Make that all four of them :)

